# Diesel Unlimited d.6 Cigar Review - Diesel Unlimited...give it a high 7



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall for the money its a good smoke.. Slow, even burn. Started off heavy with oak and slight spice and leather. Middle was a touch of coffee and...

Read the full review here: Diesel Unlimited d.6 Cigar Review - Diesel Unlimited...give it a high 7


----------

